# Testing Maverick, Cappec, and iGrill2 systems and probes.



## lonestarmedic (Jan 6, 2016)

20160106_191757.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Jan 6, 2016


















20160106_194158.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Jan 6, 2016






Fun with thermometers.

Cappec $13.00 digital, Maverick, and iGrill2. Maverick reads 5 degrees higher than the other 2. They agree. Cappec probes interchanges with iGrill probe. Maverick probes do NOT. Round end ambient probe and pointy meat probe are equal on temp with Maverick. Think pointed probe is more sensitive to variances. Not sure on overall temperature differences. Too many variables this way. Will do a boil test next.

JB


----------



## earthquake5683 (Jan 7, 2016)

Interested in your boil test.  Will be following.  What altitude are you at?

EQ


----------



## lonestarmedic (Jan 7, 2016)

Last check I thing my place is about 420 feet above. The official for the town is 397. My boil point is pretty accurate :) I use 211, but think it is 211.3. Closer than these thermometer will read!!!


----------



## earthquake5683 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm currently interested in the Cappec due to the price point.  I just need something for a temp basis, about 10 months max until I get home and/or my thermo build is complete.  I will be following this thread.

Thanks


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 7, 2016)

At your elevation, boil temp should be 211 degrees.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Jan 11, 2016)

Earthquake5683 I would not hesitate on the Cappec from Amazon. One probe and an adjustable target temp. Magnet on the back to stick to steel. Seems to be accurate to within 2 degrees. Got mine for less than 15 bucks and free prime shipping


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2016)

I have a couple of Taylors that I've had about 10 years. Never even had to change a battery. Had to buy a couple of probes, but only because they got wet. The Taylors on Amazon are about $15.


Amazingly, a replacement probe costs as much as the complete therm package.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Jan 28, 2016)

I just received an iGrill2 ambient temperature probe. So, in the next week I will be using my testing procedure to compare that probe to the Maverick probes. And I will do the boiling and freezing test. I suspect the boiling and freezing will be right on the money. My interest will be on the reaction of the iGrill2 ambient temperature probe.

JB


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2016)

My iGrill 2 probes are spot on. It's been a great unit. I use it almost daily and not just for the smoker. I use it for proofing bread, I use it in the oven as the oven is off temp wise.i even use it to monitor my walk in fridge (aka the garage) when I'm hanging sausage.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Feb 19, 2016)

Managed to water test the probes. IGrill is one degree low. The Maverick one degree high. Pretty dang close.


----------

